# Wabbitdads Wabbit Herd 2008



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 7, 2008)

_(carried overfrom Wabbitdads Wabbit Herd)_

_Wabbitdads Wabbit Herd_


12/3/07 Latest Addition

This is Lily a light grey flemish giant doe. She is very sweet and pretty. My daughter and I picked her up on Saturday 12/1 after a 7 hour drive one way. It should only have taken a little over 4 hours, but about 60 miles from our destination we ran into an ice storm. After a couple of skids and 30 miles per hour later and some good unlost directions from Gentlegiants husband we made it. I saw Lily and fell in love right then. We put her in the travel cage we brought and after only 6 1/2 hours later we made it home. My daughter and I managed to catch up to the ice storm we went through earlier. I lost count the number of vehicles in the median or ditch. As you can see Lily has settled in nicely and was giving out bunny kisses before I tranced her.








_12-10-07_

_The whole family is still in amazement on Lily's color and here brilliant white belly! She is a great rabbit and smart too, in the photo's you see her sorting laundry._
















12/22/07Sweeties Litter Update

I had contacteda friend of mine from the Indiana House Rabbit Societyregarding local rabbit rescues that might be able to take the baby flemmies if I couldn't find homes for them. She recommended one andgave me the contact information. Heartland Small Animal rescue didn't have any room, but the director put an ad on Petfinder.com for me. She had sent me an e-mail letting me know that a foster was interested in taking one of the boys and another might take the other.

About a weekwent by and she contacted me and asked if I could bring thebaby's to an adoption event they were havingover the weekend of 12/8-12/9. I called to see if I needed to pick one up or both. I was very happy when she told me one of the volunteers hadfallen in love with both the boys,loved how friendly they were and howgood they were with each other. So the volunteer adopted them.

On 12/8 I hadBarney, Lillyand Nibbles pictures taken with Santa at the store we buy our hay and rabbit chow at. When we went in a couple of weeks before to get some rabbit chow they asked if we were going to bringBarney in to get his picture taken with Santa. We had brought him in once and having never seen a flemish giant, he made a lasting impression on them.

So here are the pictures of Barney, Lilly and Nibbles.
















_more later..._


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2008)

:biggrin2:YAY!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 7, 2008)

We recently attended a girl's birthday party that required the purchase of a bag of food for Heartland! 

Bo can fold laundry too! He and Sweetie are such intelligent little buggers!


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL. Loving the blog, but that is the lamest Santa I have ever seen!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL yeah, that's a bad Santa!


----------



## polly (Jan 9, 2008)

love the washing folding Lilly i wonder if i can teach Bill that more likely i wuld have holey clothes lol.

Love the pic with Lilly tranced too its amazing to see a giant tranced mne are so dinky lol


----------



## swanlake (Jan 9, 2008)

YAY!!! i love this blog. When my friends make fun of me for wanting more rabbits i just say, "hey, there's this guy on my rabbit website who has like, 13 and they are doing great". it makes me belive that i can have lots (well not as many) of buns when i get older


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well since I cannot edit my blog for some reason, I get a message saying I had to do it .2 hours after I posted. 

Well, in late December I got my blue flemish doe Velvet and my steel buck Barney together. I am pretty sure it took, she is getting visibly bigger. Her due date should be in a little over 2 weeks!

Anxious to see the colors of the babies.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 12, 2008)

Lolz, wow that Santa cracks me up.

I loved the last blog - my boyfriend even enjoyed reading it! Can't wait for this years blog.

-April


----------



## binkies (Jan 15, 2008)

Guys, I don't mean to be rude but I just need to mention that this is his blog. It really isn't about the santa and the comments are becoming somewhat offensive. How would you feel if you posted about your furry family and all the comments were laughing at them?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Happy News!*:bunnyheart My blue flemish doe Velvet has been using her potty box to make a nest in. So if all goes well, next week I should have some flemish babies/kits to tell everyone about! 

When I clean her cage tonight I am going to put in the nesting box and transfer the fur etc into it. She's been a busy expecting Momma, shredding paper and pulling fur. I can't wait to see the little cuties.

This Christmas, I think I will assist Santa a little more so he is not as terrified of the giant killer bunnies from mars! lol


----------



## binkies (Jan 15, 2008)

Yay!!!!!!!! Wonderful news!!! I can't wait to see babies!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow! exciting! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## polly (Jan 15, 2008)

Thats brilliant Dave i can't wait to see what you get either just need to parcel one over here when its old enough


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 15, 2008)

More pics of flemmies please:biggrin2:. They're just gorgeous.

Oh, you have a friend that works at Indiana HRS? Neat, that's where I got my Angel-rip.

So glad you guys got to your destination okay in that ice storm. Those are so scary.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 16, 2008)

If it isn't too much trouble could I see some pictures of your daughter's himi netherland? I'mjonsing!

:hug:hugs to you and all your family!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 21, 2008)

1-21-08 Update on the herd

Velvet is looking wider then ever, her food consumption has not noticeably increased, so I am hoping she is pregnant. If she is like I suspect, then she should give birth sometime this week.

Here is a picture of her last summer:






Here is a picture of her on January 20th:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2008)

I sure hope she's preggers


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 23, 2008)

On Sunday my wife said she was checking on Velvet and she watchedVelvet's tummy move around. I began having my doubts :?about a week ago and I will believe it when I see a bunch ofclosed eye flemmies squirming aroundthe nesting box.

The waiting to see if she is or not is the killer!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 28, 2008)

Velvet has still not delivered her kits! Doesn't she know its driving me bonkers!


----------



## swanlake (Jan 28, 2008)

thats been her plan all along! i thought you knew bunnies well enough that they don't like to do what you plan, they like to make you squirm first!:big wink:


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 30, 2008)

Any babies yet?? I can't wait until you breed Lily, I want to see her as a momma!


----------



## trailsend (Jan 30, 2008)

Gorgeous Giants!


----------



## polly (Jan 30, 2008)

:waiting:anything???


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 30, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Any babies yet?? I can't wait until you breed Lily, I want to see her as a momma!



Velvet is being as stubborn as my wife! She is big, belly is firm and my wife is adament that she felt something move.

Well, if this turns out to be a false pregnancy, the Lilly will be next.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 1, 2008)

Well I think Velvet had a false pregnancy. I don't know why she would get so big, but if it were to happen it would have by now.

What to do next?:?


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 1, 2008)

BREED LILY!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, I decided to give Velvet another try since she will be turning later this year and I don't want to try after that. 

I am hoping that Barney is not the problem either. If Velvet does get pregnant this time I am going to try Lilly. 

Hopefully Velvet will become pregnant and all will be well. If not, I may have to get another steel buck. I won't get rid of Barney, he's here to stay!,I need him to counter all the estrogen in the house.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 17, 2008)

2-17-08 Herd Update 

I've been fighting the bunny snuffles here lately. Barney my flemmie steel buck had them and before him Mr. Muffin. Muffin had it the worst and its taken him a while to show signs he was getting better. He's is eating and drinking better and is starting to put some weight back on.

My wife's bun Dutchy is behaving, eating, etc., normally but looks like she has a prolapse. She is going to the vet tomorrow and I hope its not too late, if the vet (whom I trust very much) says there is nothing he can do, well I guess we will cross that bridge after the visit. She is such a sweet cuddly rabbit, I really don't want her to cross over the bridge yet.

No idea if Velvet is preggie this time. I hope so, why can't they make a pregnancy test kit for rabbits? I hope she is, because if something can't be done for Dutchy, it would be some comfort for my wife to pick out one of Velvets babies to keep.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 19, 2008)

2/19/08 Update

:woohooMy wife took Dutchess to the vet and she doesn't have a prolapse but a urinary infection. I know it sounds silly to be excited about that but I was really afraid of the prolapse and aquick turn for the worst it couldtake. The doc gave her some meds and with Dutchess being in such good physical health, he didn't think it would take too long to knock out the infection.

We have meds now for thebuns with snuffles too. So its antibiotics for a snack tonight for the bunnies!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Wabbitdad, glad to hear it's just a uninary infection. I know doesn't that sound silly that were glad, but I know exactly what you mean.

Susan:sickbunny:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 23, 2008)

2-23-08

All the flemmies, except Velvet (whom I hope is pregnant this time), went to a show today and came home winners!

Lilly won Best of Variety, Best of Breed and Best 6 class rabbit.

Sweet won Best of Variety

Barney won Best of Variety and Best of Show.

:woohoo


----------



## polly (Feb 23, 2008)

Congratulations Dave :biggrin2::blueribbon:


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 23, 2008)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> 2-23-08
> 
> 
> Lilly won Best of Variety, Best of Breed and Best 6 class rabbit.
> ...


That's my girl!!!!!!! :great::yahoo:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you! :biggrin2:My family was very pleased about how well they all did.

We were especiallycurious how Lilly would do today. We keep telling her she's beautiful (I don't think she gets tired of hearing it) but thejudges today confirmed.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 23, 2008)

:clapping:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 27, 2008)

I love my bunnies and they bring myself and my family a lot of enjoyment. 

I have also discovered some time back that no matter what is going on in my life, I cannot be mad or sad when holding a bunny. They have such a calming affect that I have never really experienced with other pets that I have had. I love my dogs, tolerate my wife's cats, but bunny's are such complex animals, that you cannot appreciate their value until you have one or more as pets.

It is amazing how fun it is to get down on the floor on their level and just watch them has they hop around the room, come toyou to get some attention then binky as they go on to something else.

Barney, whom I initially didn't want, mainly because I didn't think I had room has become such a wonderful bunny to me. One reason is the way he went through the time when he had a couple of very large abcessess under his chin. Despite what had to be great discomfort to him, he never lashed out at me in any way. He patiently endured the ucky medicine, the minor surgury to drain them and my squeezing the pus out the open wound so it would heel. Its amazing what you can learn from a bunny. This adorable 20 pound bunny taught me that despite what you go through lashing out won't help the situation.

Rudy was another bunny whom I didn't initially want but was "talked" :laugh:into. After hearing his story of being passed around a few homes, I knew he needed to have a place to call home. Once we got passed a few bumps, he has become the gentlest rabbit you can imagine. I can't imagine this home without him.

Some people can't understand my love of rabbits and I suppose they never will. Butwhen you hold one and observe theirunique personalities, you can't help but be in awe of such a fragile but strong creationof God's.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 29, 2008)

Lilly has determined I am her personal slave and when ever she is out, she has to be very close to me. When I check on the rabbits in the morning, I let her out and she stretches her legs while I make sure everyone has sufficient food and water. 

Lilly likes to be right between my legs while I walk around. I guess its her way of telling me I am not worshiping her enough, silly girl. It is interesting I think of how some of my rabbits picked out who they like best.


----------



## trailsend (Mar 2, 2008)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> 2-23-08
> 
> All the flemmies, except Velvet (whom I hope is pregnant this time), went to a show today and came home winners!
> 
> ...




Congrats! That is Fantastic! lol at Lily


----------



## Becca (Mar 8, 2008)

I just want to say your bunnies are absolulty GORGEOUS They are just so SWEET!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 8, 2008)

Lily sounds adorable! It sounds like a faithful dog with a little too much faithful LOL! 

Bo used to try to walk with me/between my feet. I accidentally sort of kicked him one day cause he came flying up and I didn't see him. Now, he stays clear unless I am standing still LOL!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 9, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> I just want to say your bunnies are absolulty GORGEOUS They are just so SWEET!!



Thank You


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 9, 2008)

Today we went to aFlemish Specialty and All Breedshow in Columbia City, Indiana and there was some really great Flemish there!

Velvet the blue doe won Best of Variety.

Lilly the light gray doe won BestOpposite of Show and Best of Variety.

Barney the steel buck came in 4th because of a molt he started this past week.

Sweetie the black doe came in 3rd, compared to the other black does there she looked small! The other exhibitors must be putting miracle grow in there Flemmies water bottles! 

The open all breed show for the Flemish was very disappointing. The judge for the Flemish open show was taking several business calls and while he was on the phone rushed through the youth portion of the Flemish, disqualifying 4 out 5 in less then a minute. The writers could not even ask him for comments because he was on the phone telling one of his employees about deliveries etc. The ones he disqualified were rabbits that placed well in the Flemish speciality show earlier.

Sweetie, Barney and Velvet were disqualified in the open show. Lilly who had won Best of Show and Best of Variety in the specialty show took 3rd in the open. This judge normally judges the smaller breeds and the organizers had to do some reshuffling because he was two hours late and so they had to move him to judge the Flemish. 

This was the first time I was upset about a judge. I spoke of my concerns to the secretary of the show only because he was spending so much time on the phone when he was suppose to be judging and because of the vast discrepancies between what the other exhibitorsand I had received in theFlemish speciality earlier and the Flemish open show. If there had not been such a huge difference and had the judge not been on the phone I wouldn't havebeen upset.

Still the family had a great time and we were able to get together with some old neighbors/close friendsin Fort Wayne before we came home. It was one long day though, we left our house at 5:45 am and didn't get home until 9:00 pm.Friday night was family fun night at my daughters school, so when that was done we came home and got things ready for the rabbit show, Igot to bed around midnight and was up at 4:45 am Saturday.

We were done with the show around 1pm Saturday, but we then drove to our old neighborhood in Fort Wayne, Indiana and took a look at how things had changed since we moved and later went out to eat with our friends and one of their daughters (who use to baby sit our kids, talk about feeling old) and her 3 little boys. 

What a day, I would be in bed now, but I drank a lot of caffeine earlier and I feel tired but not sleepy. Time for a hot bath and bed.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 9, 2008)

I forgot some very important news! A new bunny has joined the herd.

At the rabbit show this weekend, we came home with a blue Flemish buck. The family that we got him had wanted a doe and went to show her last month and the judge disqualified her. She turned out to be a he!. The breeder they bought him from thought he was a girl also.

So they had him up for sale and he is the cutest bunny. Thumper (my daughter got to name him) is about 6-7 months old and is very curious and hungry.

I will post some pictures of him tomorrow.


----------



## trailsend (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures hehe, I have a Thumper too. He's a Holland tho- you have to have at least ONE Thumper!


----------



## michele (Mar 10, 2008)

You have a wonderful herd of bunnies:inlove: I can't wait till you have babies around. Is that happening any time soon? I might be tempted to come and steal one:whistling


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 12, 2008)

I think Thumper is going to like joining the herd. He is happy I think to be inside, he's getting pellets, oats and greens and banana chips at night. 

He's been doing "dead bunny" flops quite often since Saturday. 


I also think he likes having so many does around him too!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 18, 2008)

We have been trying to get our blue doe pregnant, but no luck so far. Now tha we have a blue buck, we may try him in April.

I had to pass up a rabbit show this past weekend because of a bad cold/flu going around. Still feel like death warmed over. I was reallylooking forward to this one because it was so close. Oh well there is one in April so I will just have to hope I am not still sick then.

Poor buns, I feel so bad, when its all I can do is to feed them and fill their water bottles.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 18, 2008)

Maybe that is a good thing other wise you would have come home with another bun.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 26, 2008)

On Sunday the 23rd, I discovered an abscess on our new flemmie's, Thumper,left hind foot. I saw a little red bump on his foot when I had him on his back to trance him and when it was squeezed just a little it popped and puss oozed out. My wife cleaned it out and he's getting antibiotics too.

The wound has healed up nicely and I haven't noticed any other ouchies on his feet. He has been a real good boy about taking his medicine too, although he bit the end off of the plastic syringe the other day and we had to get another from the vet. I can't remember the name of the med off the top of my head, but its grape flavored. We had to get it from CVS drug store. The pharmacy tech asked me "Is this really for a rabbit?" Yes, he's a big rabbit, no lady I really named my kid Thumper!:disgust:


----------



## Jess_sully (Mar 26, 2008)

"No lady, I named my kid Thumper." :humour:
You never know, with the names Celebrities choose these days...
Well I'm glad Thumper's doing better.
What antibiotic was it?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 26, 2008)

True there are some crazy names out there.

The antibiotic is called sulfamethoxazole w/tmp susphit.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 28, 2008)

Last night while watching a show about dumb criminals on TruTV, Thumper was out exploring the living room. He was having a great time too, did straight up binkies, sideways binkies and super speed binkies.

Checked his foot that had the abscess on it and it is completely healed!

Barney who had the snuffles, hasn't sneezed for a whole day and seems to be back to his happy self. Last night he hopped up on the couch and when it was time for him to go to bed, made no moves towards the bunny room. I couldn't even bribe him with a banana chip!

This morning Lilly and I made the rounds to all the bunnies for food and water. She likes to be right at my feet the whole time. Gives me bunny kisses and I give her some lovin, sort of our thing in the mornings.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 31, 2008)

A new first for me last night. Performed bunny dentistry and clippled the teeth of Sweetie the black Flemish Giant. Discovered her teeth were curled, so I bought some brand new wire cutters/diagnal pliers yesterday afternoon and took care of the problem.

She was a really good girl about it. I was dreading it a lot, but when she wasn't upset about it, made me feel much better. Another experience to chalk up in being a bunny slave.


----------



## polly (Apr 1, 2008)

Aawww Dave you are a truly devoted slave 

have you had any babies yet??


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 1, 2008)

*My sister used to clip her chinchilla that way. Do you think her back teeth are bad too tho? That's what always made me wonder if it worked.*

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> A new first for me last night. Performed bunny dentistry and clippled the teeth of Sweetie the black Flemish Giant. Discovered her teeth were curled, so I bought some brand new wire cutters/diagnal pliers yesterday afternoon and took care of the problem.
> 
> She was a really good girl about it. I was dreading it a lot, but when she wasn't upset about it, made me feel much better. Another experience to chalk up in being a bunny slave.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 1, 2008)

No babies yet, if Velvet (blue flemish doe) doesn't become preggie this time, I am going to try her with Mr. Thumper (blue buck). If she is pregnant she will be due in about 2 weeks. I really would like to see her have babies with Barney (steel buck) because the color combinations would be really interesting.

Last night, Mr. Smores, a brown and white dutch buck, didn't look right when I went in to clean cages. He was moving really clumsily in he's cage so I brought him out to the living room to let him hop around. 

He couldn't keep his balance, it looked like his right hip wasn't moving well. I thought he had hurt himself in his cage jumping from level to level, but when I put him back in, he was stumbling when he went into his cardboard box hideout.

My wife and I both checked his ears and his body for any signs of injury or illness but could not find any thing. We have some antibiotics from Barney's recent bout with the snuffles and gave him a dose last night and this morning. I am thinking it might be an inner ear infection, I hope he shows improvement soon.

The poor guy has hadquite a life so far. When we brought him home he was chased by another of our buns and nipped on his left hind leg. Later that summer he had fly strike, wasbeing called sheuntil suddenly his boys came downand during the winter had the snuffles. He has quite a personality and is so much fun to watch him explore.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *My sister used to clip her chinchilla that way. Do you think her back teeth are bad too tho? That's what always made me wonder if it worked.*
> 
> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> ...


I will take a look, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## polly (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh no Dave sending ray:and :hug:to Mr smores


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 5, 2008)

Well Mr. Smores is showing signs of improvement, he is eating a little better and has shown more interest in banana chips. Still wobbly though but I hope this continues to diminish.

I have also received information that Lilly has won a leg!after only one show. This is pretty exciting news!


----------



## swanlake (Apr 5, 2008)

i think this blog needs pictures...LOTS of pictures...I am feeling picture deprived....


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 6, 2008)

I was reminded I need to post some more pictures of my bunnies, so here are some recent photo's.

Nibbles







Moo Mooa Hotot mix






Our recent addition Mr. Thumper











Miss Baby posing in a Easter basket






Miss Sweetie who is just like her name a real sweetie bun.






Here are some pictures of Mr. Barney


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 6, 2008)

Beautiful! Every one of them! More pics please.









(Sweetie reminds me of my first bun and a most recently lost bun.)


----------



## Flashy (Apr 6, 2008)

I LOVE Thumper! and Moo moo. Now I will just wait for pics of the rest of your crew.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 6, 2008)

Nibbles reminds me of my Ebony,i have another black bunny Sunshine but she isn't as black as Ebony and your Nibbles,but she's still hard to get good pictures.

All your bunnies are gorgeous 

Cheryl


----------



## polly (Apr 6, 2008)

Lovin the pics Dave and congrats on Lilly thats fab news :biggrin2:Now where's the pics of your wife's lovely nethie :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 7, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> Lovin the pics Dave and congrats on Lilly thats fab news :biggrin2:Now where's the pics of your wife's lovely nethie :biggrin2:




Thanks Polly, Baby is our nethie in the basket. 


Skippery a Lionhead in the rabbitchow bag. Most of the buns have had a great time with it. Brain fart, I can't remember who's blog I saw their bun in a feed bag, but they said their bunny enjoyed it and so I thought I would try it too. Most chin it but a few like going inside and digging in it.






Bluberry a mini-rex


----------



## polly (Apr 7, 2008)

more lovely pics they are so cute in the bag.

ANd yeah but need more lol (i just have to remember not to let Bruce see )


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is Mr. Muffin hiding under a cheetah I think he's trying to hide from the snuffle germs. He is having a hard time shaking them.


----------



## polly (Apr 15, 2008)

thast an adorable pic how cute does he look awwwwwwwwwwwwwww have u got another pic of him not playing shy?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 17, 2008)

Here are some photo's taken the last couple of daysof Oreo and Mr. Muffin.

Oreo's closeup






A couple of Oreo making herself pretty











Here is one of Mr. Muffin checking out the camera






and this one of Mr. Muffin where is allowing me to take his picture.







Muffin is such a laid back guy he won't hop around much, he will just pick a spot and watch the activity in the room, super sweet bun.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 21, 2008)

Every morning when I go into the bunny room to take care of the herd, I have to let Lilly out so she canmake the rounds with me. When I stop to replace a water bottle or put food in someone's dish this is where Lilly will be. I usually get some bunny kisses too!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 24, 2008)

Many of you probably shred sensitive personal information. I did to, but by hand. My wife and I had discovered late last year and confirmed it this spring that someone had gotten our checking account information. There were never any withdrawls, just small purchases, less the 25 dollars and done sporadically.

Now why do I tell you that, so I can tell you this. My wife wanted me to take some car insurance papers to work to have them shredded. I told her why, we have some very good shredders just down the hall in the bunny room. I took the papers and placed them in one of the best shredders I have, Blueberry. No sooner had I placed the papers in her cage then she promptly started to chew on them.

So I figure if any pieces survive, they will be small, covered in bunny poop and pee. They will also be in mixed in with cage cleanings of several bunnies, so who in the world would even think of looking in a smelly bag of bunny poop and pee. I am saving electricity and giving my bunny something fun to do and protecting personal information at the same time!:biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 25, 2008)

Just catching up on your Blog - your bunnies are just so gorgeous and ooze character . Must be a Flemish thing, that they have to 'be there'and 'help out'with the chores!!! 

Oh, and what a great shredding idea. Love to see a potential fraudster pick up a piece of poo'd/pee'd on bit of paper - serve them right !

Jan


----------



## polly (Apr 25, 2008)

Lmbo Dave so true I would like to see someone try to take them back off her tooWabbitdads herd the best shredders in town :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 26, 2008)

I've been using my bunnies as shredders for a bit now. 

Only problem....if Zeus sees me throw a catalog in the trash - he will knock the trash over to get to the catalog - and he'll pulll it out - shred it - throw it at me....and then walk away. (If I give it to him - he ignores it till I walk away and then spend hours shredding it).

Oh well....bunnies are great for shredding - even things you DON'T want shredded. I'll never forget the time Titania shredded our mortgage bill....

I paid it anyway...


----------



## Mishstitch (Apr 27, 2008)

"The pharmacy tech asked me "Is this really for a rabbit?" Yes, he's a big rabbit, no lady I really named my kid Thumper!"

I think that's so funny. I am a Pharmacy Tech in Sydney. We have a Vet Hospital up the road so I'm doing animal scripts all the time, we always put the animal type in the Mr/Mrs field so you get Rabbit Thumper ..(last name)... I can't believe she would question it! Not very professional! Wouldn't she think that it was strange taking your child to a Vet??? :shock:

Cheers, Mish


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 4, 2008)

*Mishstitch wrote: *


> "The pharmacy tech asked me "Is this really for a rabbit?" Yes, he's a big rabbit, no lady I really named my kid Thumper!"
> 
> I think that's so funny. I am a Pharmacy Tech in Sydney. We have a Vet Hospital up the road so I'm doing animal scripts all the time, we always put the animal type in the Mr/Mrs field so you get Rabbit Thumper ..(last name)... I can't believe she would question it! Not very professional! Wouldn't she think that it was strange taking your child to a Vet??? :shock:
> 
> Cheers, Mish



One would think taking a child to a vet is strange, but maybe not for her.

Well today, Moo Moo got a new cage with a ramp toa shelf. I had to get her a new litter box because she has a habit of chewing a half circle in the front of it and then all the litter spills out,naughty girl. I put her cardboardbox housein it so she would have something familiar andfor now she is staying in it. A lot of change for a small bunny, after a few days she should be comfortable with it.

Spent the last of my birthday money today buying some toys from Gentle Giants. Over the last few days I've done my best to stimulate the economy with the money I got for my birthday by buying a couple of good rabbit reference books, a Rabbit USA magazine, (I finally found a pet store that carries it), some needed items for my bunnies. I also spent some of my birthday money on my daughter, it made me happy so it was worth it.

I had a David and Goliath event the other day while cleaning the rabbit cages. I left the door open so one of my flemmies could hop around and the door to my nethie's cage. I heard some commotion behind me and they had each other by the belly!:shock: I broke it up and herded each back to their respective cages. I expected to find the nethie bleeding or something and to my happy surprise she was o.k. Just some fur laying on the floor from both of them.

Baby, the nethie, does not know she is the smallest bunny in the herd and she thinks she's in charge of the bunny room. She's also not afraid to let the other bunnies know it too.

Just another day of life with bunnies.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 6, 2008)

A birthday present my wife ordered for me came in yesterdays mail. It is a custom t-shirt, the front has a picture of all the buns and on the back it says Wabbitdad 15 and counting.

Pretty cool! 

On a sad note, out chocolate dutch Mr. Smores is tilting his head. When I went to pet him and I moved his ears you could hear crackeling. We have him on medication and he is not falling over and he's hopping ok. I hope I caught it in time!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 6, 2008)

Blueberry and Oreo want to live with me! :biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 6, 2008)

ray: Hoping Mr Smores makes a full and quick recovery.

That T-shirt sounds very cool. What a great idea.

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 7, 2008)

I thought I would post a couple of pictures of the T-Shirt my wife bought for me for my birthday. This is really cool!

Front







Back


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 7, 2008)

OMG That's AWESOME!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 7, 2008)

Wow, I LOVE it . What a great idea. 

Have you worn it yet?

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 7, 2008)

I haven't worn it yet, I almost want to frame it!


----------



## polly (May 9, 2008)

That Tshirt is fantastic Dave what a nice wife you have 

How is Mr Smores doing?? hope he is ok.

Oh and of course the nethies are the smallest but have the biggest attitude They are never going to let a giant take over lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 9, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> That Tshirt is fantastic Dave what a nice wife you have
> 
> How is Mr Smores doing?? hope he is ok.
> 
> Oh and of course the nethies are the smallest but have the biggest attitude They are never going to let a giant take over lol


Yeah, she is pretty nice, anyone who has put up with me for almost 25 years would have to be.

Mr. Smores is doing better, but he seems to have a little bit of head tilt to the right side. Sort of looks like he is saying "yeah whats your point"

I think his days of being a show bunny are over, now instead of being a spoiled show bunny & pet he can be a full time spoiled pet bunny.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 12, 2008)

How is Mr. Smores doing today? I didn't notice a separate post in the infirmary.. Hope he's feeling better getting straighter!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 12, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> How is Mr. Smores doing today? I didn't notice a separate post in the infirmary.. Hope he's feeling better getting straighter!


I never thought of posting there. He's been on anti-biotics for a while now and he is still tilting his head to the right. Mr. Smores is eating and drinking o.k. I think its going to be another visit to the vet.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 14, 2008)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *juliew19673 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > How is Mr. Smores doing today? I didn't notice a separate post in the infirmary.. Hope he's feeling better getting straighter!
> ...



The problem of both of us having similiar forum names I didn't realize my wife was logged in!:laugh:



Anyway, tonight Mr. Thumper and Ms. Velvet are going to have a big date. Since Ms. Velvet and Mr. Barney didn't work out to bring forth a bunch of tiny furry feet scampering about. Hopefully Thumper and Velvet will take and in 30 or so days BABIES!

Going to set the mood tonight with a little candle light, romaine lettuce and a little Barry White! music


----------



## Leader of the Pack (May 14, 2008)

Wonderful pictures, and enjoyed meeting your family.

Moo-Moo is so pretty. I have one question. Having been bit seriousy by one of my Dwarf Bucks years ago, and knowing the pain and damage



that their "tiny" front teeth can inflict......

Have you ever been biten by one of your "Giants"? I can't imagine.



We have dogs the same size and smaller than that bun. AWESOME!


----------



## polly (May 14, 2008)

So are your buns big Barry white fans ??Hoep it works this time Dave and youget the pitter patter of not so tiny flemmie paws


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 14, 2008)

*Leader of the Pack wrote: *


> Wonderful pictures, and enjoyed meeting your family.
> 
> Moo-Moo is so pretty. I have one question. Having been bit seriousy by one of my Dwarf Bucks years ago, and knowing the pain and damage
> 
> ...


Oh my yes! I have also been nipped and found some very pretty bruises later. It was usually in response to "NO I DON'T WANT THE YUKY MEDICINE!" and they were trying to get away.


----------



## tkwei (May 14, 2008)

Oh wow.. so here's your 5 indoor flemmies AND other bunnies too
They're so gorgeous! 

The bunny shredder is a great idea - we keep tearing up our bank statements by hand, gonna give the next ones to our bun. 

We've been nipped a few times by our flemish - yeah, a bruise in the shape of a bunny bite mark:X


----------



## tkwei (May 14, 2008)

oops... also meant to ask;
Do you feed the same diet to your flemmies as compared to your smaller bunnies?

All the sites I've been to recommend a higher protein pellet (15-18%).


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 15, 2008)

*tkwei wrote: *


> oops... also meant to ask;
> Do you feed the same diet to your flemmies as compared to your smaller bunnies?
> 
> All the sites I've been to recommend a higher protein pellet (15-18%).


I feed all my rabbits Purina Rabbit Chow Show formula which has a minimum of 16% protein.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 17, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> So are your buns big Barry white fans ??Hoep it works this time Dave and youget the pitter patter of not so tiny flemmie paws


A couple of them, most like Trace Adkins, Brad Paisley or Josh Turner fans, mostly Brad Paisley because thats what I lisent to when I am hanging out with them. (Country & Western).


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 23, 2008)

Mr. Barney



and Miss Lilly



might havehad a chance encounter this morning. Now that I think more about it, there was another time I think that I had left the bunny room and both cage doors may have been open...hmm.:? 

Miss Lilly is my morning companion when I feed and check water bottles of the herd. She is such a good girl that when I am done she hops right back into her cage. I totally forgot about closing it. I had gotten Mr. Barney out of his cage to give him his medicine and left him out. I can't remember if I left the room briefly or just turned around when I heard Ms. Lilly come out of her cage and was nose to nose with the handsome and smooth Mr. Barney.

Like a good referee in a boxing match I quickly separated them and sent them to their respective corners. Sooooo...in 30 days or so I could have some baby Flemish if something happened.


----------



## gentle giants (May 23, 2008)

I call dibs on a doe baby! :biggrin2:


----------



## polly (May 23, 2008)

I am crossing fingers for you Dave i really hope you get babies this time


----------



## juliew19673 (May 23, 2008)

What a cute couple - they would make!! I'm marking my calendar now.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 23, 2008)

The thing that makes me laugh is I just introduced Mr. Thumper and Velvet last week. So *IF* something did happen, I could have two flemmies due about the same time! Oh my, the insanity of it all. Not that I would be upset just more babies to love and adore! 

I hope one of them is pregnant! Do they have a home pregnancy test for rabbits? :laugh:

So I don't have to wait a month!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 24, 2008)

Sounds like it could be the patter of LOTS of tiny Flemmie feet (lets hope so).

Jan


----------



## gentle giants (May 25, 2008)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote:* Do they have a home pregnancy test for rabbits? :laugh:

So I don't have to wait a month!



Hmmm, well, you could try talking them into peeing on a human preg test, and see what you get. Could be an interesting experiment, I would love to know too! :biggrin2:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

Hmmm.. I'm very curious myself GentleGiant if the reverse pregnancy test would work with buns as we humans used them- buns forSO long to determine our own pregnancies.. 

Someone should definetly give this a try with their known pregnant Doe so we all could know.. 

Just waiting for the photos WabbitDad12 of the new BBB's!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 27, 2008)

Last night, I couldn't find anything interesting to watch on tv, amazing I only have 200+ channels, so I decided to go to the bunny room and read. I laid on the floor and tried to get one of the shy bunnies, Ms. Sweetie a flemmie doe, to come out. She let me pet her on her head though, but she didn't want to come out of her cage.

While I was paying attention to Ms. Sweetie, Nibblesmy black holland lop doe, sneezed once. I looked up to see that she was just sitting far enough at the front of her cage to keep an eye on what I was doing. I went back to petting Ms. Sweetie and reading my magazine. I then heard another single sneeze.

I closed the door to Ms. Sweetie's cage and got up to get Nibbles. She thumped twice very loudly to let me know I was in trouble with her. So I opened her cage, she turned her back and went towards the back of her cage. I picked her up and placed her on the floor and laid back down to continue reading my RabbitUSA magazine. She didn't hop around the room and explore like she normally does, she just sat by me a foot or so away.

To try and get on her good side again, I slid her over in front of me, I was resting on my elbows, and just rubbed her behind her ears and chin. When I went to turn the page I thought she would hop away, she just stayed there in her bunny loaf position and patiently waited. I must have read three articles with her in that position, we both had a most enjoyable time. I managed to temporarily get out of trouble with her.

But as a bunny slave are you ever really out of trouble?


----------



## LuvaBun (May 27, 2008)

Can anyone say that those bunnies have got their Daddy exactly where they want him 

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (May 27, 2008)

I really think they keep a list of all the transgressions (real or imaginable) and pull it out and use it against us when necessary! lol - I agree your a very well trained slave... LOL..


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2008)

Mr. Barney our Steel Flemish buck, has fought the snuffles on and off since he came to live with my family. When he came to live with us he had two rather large lumps on his neck,somewhere between a golf ball and a baseball. One night one burst open and he must have been laying on it because it oozed out on its own (rabbit puss has the consistency of caulk). The other we had lanced by the vet. So I say all that to say I don't believe the bacteria ever really left his body although he was much better after his ordeal.

On May 30th I hope to hear some news from the vet about the culture he took the other day. After what happen to Mr. Smores, I don't want anything else to happen to my bunnies. Idecided to forgo some dental reconstruction to pay for all this, I've gone without it for a year sowhats a few more months! I don't want to sound all noble and everything, but not doing the dental work will also allow me to pay some bills too.

The vet wants to try some aggressive antibiotics on him and I am all for it. Its been passed around the herd and so far I've been able to control it. I want to severely suppress it so I can put Barney on the show circuit again.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 30, 2008)

Poor Mr. Barney!! And yes - kudos to you for putting off the dental work (just got back from my own dental visit and looks like I need to replace a crown :grumpy..

Aggessive antibiotic treatment sounds scarey - is the Vet also going to prescribe the probiotic - would hate to see that scarey sounding GI Statis start :shock:..

Goodluck through it all, will be waiting to hear the results tomorrow!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 30, 2008)

Oh wow! You guys are really going through it . 

Poor Barney - I hope the cultures show something that can be successfully treated with the antibiotics.

Oh, and who needs dental work anyways 

Jan


----------



## tkwei (May 30, 2008)

Poor Barney 
Hoping for the best for him.




> Hmmm, well, you could try talking them into peeing on a human preg test, and see what you get. Could be an interesting experiment, I would love to know too!


LOL... that's an idea! :biggrin2:
Or u could just spread a few test kits under Velvet's usual pee spot 
I'm hoping to see pics of baby flemmies.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 30, 2008)

No word fromthe vet today, in the pasthas consulted with other bun savvy vets he knows to confirm the results before calling us. Doesn't helpwith the nervous anticipation,but I know when he doescall, he will havea good treatment to use.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 31, 2008)

The vet called this morning and he said he got a good culture from Mr. Barney's nose. He didn't say what kind of bacteria it is, but he has an antibiotic that should work well on it. On Monday he is going to check with the Rabbit specialist at the Purdue University Veterinian School to verify his antibiotic selection. So were crossing our fingers, because I have a couple of other buns that have been sneezing and I would like to get this knocked out for good.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 31, 2008)

I would check each one individually. I had Connor and Ringo sick. Both from the SAME place and they had two DIFFERENT things. Most meds that could be used with Ringo would have had no effect on Connor. Good luck.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ahh give them both nose rubs for me!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 2, 2008)

I was hoping the vet would call today, but he must not have gotten the call he was waiting for. On the plus side, I have not heard Barney sneeze and he seems to be a little more active.

:bunnybutt:You know your a well trained bunny slave when you clean poopy fur with your bare hands. Ick I know but (no pun intended) sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, in the Infirmary section many of you have read about Mr. Thumper's abscess. It popped on its own the other night and cleaned it out and now the vet wants to let it drain for a week. He didn't prescribe an antibiotics but I totally trust him.

I think the abscess is just stress from him wondering if he is going to be a daddy this week. I sure hope he is! If it is not thenIwonder if it is ourdoe, because this would be the second buck we have tried her with.

Mr. Barney is responding well to his round of antibiotics and has the sparkle in his eye again. 

I cleaned the cages the other night and I thought I would let my Nibbles hop around the room and explore. She never left arms reach of me, when I got done with one cage she would demand some attention until I started another. Then she came out to the living room with me and hopped around the room once, back on the couch so I could give her some loving.

Sometimes, especially on the weekends, it is hard to get out of bed to take care of them, but it is always worth it. As soon as I walk into the bunny room they all want my attention and are happy to see me. 

The way Mr. Thumper, my blue Flemish buck, hops around his cage when I walk in reminds me so much of Mr. Smores (RIP). It is really interesting to me because before Mr. Smores passed away, Thumper didn't really hop around his cage like he does now. He would occasionally hop in and out of his litter box but that was about it. Could Mr. Smores have told Thumper how to get attention when I walk in? Thumper in some ways is acting just like Mr. Smores did.

Gotta love the bunnies!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thumper is doing very well, being his usually rascal self. The abscess is no longer noticeable and no more puss is draining out of it, it is being checked everyday. He and Barney are getting yogurt drops to help with their recoveries. (Barney developed snuffles again, he is getting a strong antibiotic).

The rest of the herd can smell the yogurt drops and I am sure they arewondering why they don't get any. They do however get their banana chips so I hope they are not too mad at me. 

Mr. Muffinhas determined he doesn't want to gethisyucky:yuck medicine and has twice pee'd on me and once on the dog. I had Muffin turned outward with his back to me so my wife couldgive himhis medicine, about that time, Charlie (our pointer) came up to the rabbit to do what dogs do and sniff Mr. Muffin and it was about that time Muffin let it go! Charlie got part of it up his nose:laugh: and the rest went onto the carpet, of course, where I got to clean it up. I am still amazed at how a small holland lop could hold so much liquid in his tiny body!:? 

Although Charlie is not the brightest bulb in the chandelier he has learned not coming close to Mr. Muffin when he gets his medicine.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 9, 2008)

LOL!! Poor Charlie - I guess that's one way to learn a lesson

Glad to hear that Thumper is doing so well. Hope Mr Muffin and Barney are too!

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm glad Thumper is doing better Hope Barney and Mr. Muffin make a speedy and full recovery.. Poor dog - just checking things out and gets it up the nose! LOL!! I guess if Mr. Muffin has to feel badly than its only fair another animal gets a "dose" of something not great too!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Well my daughter has always had me wrapped around her finger and tonight we went to 4-H rabbit club and we came home with a broken mini-lop, named Pudge by my daughter.


----------



## tkwei (Jun 13, 2008)

What a lovely little fellow 
ROFL @ poor Charlie :biggrin2:

How's Barney coming along with his snuffles?


----------



## Michaela (Jun 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition.  Very cute!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 13, 2008)

Now he looks like mishcief .

Love that name - Pudge :biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 13, 2008)

*tkwei wrote: *


> How's Barney coming along with his snuffles?



Barney is doing well. He sneezes every so often, but its usually when I am moving things around or cleaning and I stir up some dust.


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Jun 14, 2008)

Pudge is a cutie for sure!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 14, 2008)

The first night Pudge was in the house, I gave him a little banana chip along with everyone else like usual. He took a sniff and didn't pay much attention to it, not surprising he had a big evening.

Friday night when I filled food dishes and water bottles, I went around the room and handed out banana chips. He learned quickly or listened to his new brothers and sisters! Pudge was at the front of his cage waiting for his!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 14, 2008)

Awwww he may never have had one!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 16, 2008)

Pudge is a sweet little guy, but being a mini-lop he won't be small for too long. He was peeing in his litterbox, but now has decided anywhere when the mood hits him. I have placed tp and papers he has peed on in his litter box, hoping he will pick up on that. But he is little and as long as he catches on before he is 2 that would be great.

Of the three people who have held him for any length of time, he has peed on two, myself and my neice. Hehas decided that my daughter is his special human slave andhasn't peed on her, but everyone elsemay pet him but not hold him only she can.


----------



## polly (Jun 17, 2008)

Gee don't ya love it when they love ya so much they decide to pee on you congrats on the new addition Dave


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 17, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> Gee don't ya love it when they love ya so much they decide to pee on you congrats on the new addition Dave


I felt so special!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 19, 2008)

Pudge is a right messy boy. I had a small food crock in his cage and I discovered he had to put his front paws in it to eat once the food along the edge was gone. So he would end uppushing food out his bowl. I remembered I had a small gravity feeder that would be just right for him. It was small enough for him to eat from but had high enough sides to prevent him from making a mess,*but I**wrong**!* Food is everywhere, almost worse then before. I should make him clean his own hutch.

He seems to do most of his peeing in his litter box but poops where ever and when ever the mood strikes him. 

Pudge has a messy bachelors pad. What would his mother say!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thursday night I decided I would introduce Velvet and Thumper again. It didn't go well initially, Velvet scratched Thumper by his eye. A few minutes later he was chasing her around. I hope it took this time, 3rd times the charm!

I also decided to introduce Lilly and Thumper too. Before I knew it she's got him by the side and down to the ground (she probably outweighs him by 7-8 pounds)he has a big mouth of her fur. I don't think that time will work. Either she doesn't like him or it just wasn't a good night for romance.

Only time will tell. Our newest addition Pudge is doing well and a very cuddly bunny. I am hesitant to hold him considering within 15 minutes of getting him he pee'd on me.:biggrin2:

Life of a bunny slave.


----------



## swanlake (Jun 27, 2008)

it must be a mini lop thing with the food bowls. fred will often dig at the bowl to get it closer to him. it is quite funny. pudge is a cutie!!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 28, 2008)

Pudge sounds like so much fun! Yes I remember when Baxter! decided to tell me he REALLY loved me by peeing on me.. Felt like I had received a high compliment and at the sametime made the immediate appoint to get him neutored... He hasn't peed on my since and as my BF stated at the time "he will never pee on me as he didn't like the consequences" LOL!.. 

Good luck w/the bonding and can't wait to see new photos (hint-hint)!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 28, 2008)

Here are some pictures of Pudge from the 25th. He is starting to fill out some. I think he knows my daughter is away at camp, I can hold him without getting pee'd on!











Thumper who joined the herd in earlier this year has finally put on weight and is filling out. He still has a way to go to but when I pick him up now I can definitely tell.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 28, 2008)

My goodness..Pudge is adorable!....just look at his sweet little face


----------



## bunslave (Jun 29, 2008)

We love love love the Flems around here. I still think they are the friendliest bunnies. My two girls are part NZ and part FLem. We refer to them as the hillbillies. Your babies are beautiful.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 29, 2008)

I told my daughter I would get Pudge out everyday and hold him on my lap while I watched tv. While watching some tv tonight, he didn't pee on me or the couch! In fact he gave me some bunny kisses. Hopped around and got to check some things out.

Blueberry and Dutches decidedthey wanted out of the"Bunny Room"and came out to the living room for a while and watched the movie "Caddyshack".


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 4, 2008)

I think my daughters new bun Pudge really misses her. I am curious to see how he is on July 6th when she comes home from Schroon Lake, New York on Sunday. He has been letting me pet him in his cage but doesn't like me to pick him up. She never has any trouble.Whenever anyone goes into the bunny room he is up and looking to see who it is.

I replaced a couple of pieces of plastic I place under the rabbits cages yesterday and man it smells worse then it did before. Things were getting really messy between Barney and Sweeties cage and I thought Barneys litter pan was leaking. I just happened to be in the room one day when he hiked his butt over the pee guard and let go. I guess thats what happens when you buy pee guards designed for a bunny half his size!

Well it is time to clean cages before my family goes to my in-laws for the traditional July 4thcook out and then to the fireworks.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 12, 2008)

My usual routine is shortly after I get up, I go and take care of the buns, around 6:30am. Being Saturday I slept in and did not get in to take care of the herd to much later then normal.

When I finally did get into the bunny room, I got the "back" from most of the herd! I was in serious trouble with them. Lilly who comes out of her cage in the morning when I am feeding and watering the other buns stayed in her hutch for several minutes. Even when she did come out, she didn't come over to me to get her lovin right away. Once I got everyone's food and water taken care of I was forgiven. I guess I can be a bun slave for another day!

Its been quite a week though. The county fair is next week and my daughter wants to show a couple of the buns, Muffin a Holland lop and Thumper a blue Flemish buck. Potential problem is one if not both may be sick. I've heard some rapid fire sneezingoccasionally. When I've been in the room, Thumpersneezes every once in a while. Hopefully its just from dust. They are all eating and behaving normal so I am crossing my fingers.

I've check their temps andno fevers. I am going to start some probiotics today.


----------



## Leaf (Jul 13, 2008)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


>




I think you should make that in to a postcard and send it to your daughter.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 13, 2008)

That is a great idea! She's home already, but I bet she would like it printed onto some nice photo paper and framed.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 19, 2008)

What a crazy week getting ready for the county 4-H fair! 

On July 10th it was rabbit club meeting and pre-check in for the fair. My daughter wasn't able to go because she was sick. So I did it all except turn in her project books. They said she could turn them in at check in on the 17th, we looked and could not find them for a week. When we went to check in her rabbits, they were a requirement. We filled one in from memory there so she could check in the rabbits and put them in their cages, get the parking pass and fair pass.

Upon returning home from check in we tore the house apart looking for the missing project book. I checked were my wife looked and she looked where I did, then we checked were my daughter looked. Could not find the goofy book, after I was done putting the buns to bed, I decided to check this wicker basket in the hallway. I don't know why, I had looked the week before, my wife and daughter looked in it earlier. I went through it and found the missing project book. My wife works in the same city where the fair is and she dropped it off to the 4-H rabbit club. If we could not find it, my daughter would have had to remove her rabbits. God looks over all things even minor things like 4-H project books, I don't know why else I would have looked in that basket.

Every year the rabbit club hosts an open rabbit ARBA (American Rabbit Breeders Association) sanctioned show for youth on the Saturday of the fair. My son showed a couple of our Flemish and my daughter showed one of our Holland lops and her new bunny Pudge. 

Pudge was not able to be shown. He was disqualified, turns out Pudge is a girl!:biggrin2: The breeder was a friend from 4-H and she thought Pudge was a boy and we thought he was a boy. That was back at the June club meeting and Pudge was just barely old enough to leave her momma. So in the few weeks, SHE grew enough that when the judge looked at him, he was able to determine that he is a she.

So let me re-introduce Ms. Pudge.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have been intending to post these pictures for some time now. These are just a few pictures of the faces I see when I hand out the banana chips after everyone has their food and water for the night. These are faces of additiction.

This is Skippery, a Lionhead, she moved too fast to get the best picture of her shoving her nose through her cage (that plus the batteries were dieing on my camera didn't help).









This is Mr. Rudy, my French Lop, he too was moving too fast to get the best picture, but he tries to shove his pudgy face right through his cage!









Oreo, I believe to be a dutch satin mix, trying to chew through the wires of her cage to get to the banana chip.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey I was wondering if you would post pictures of your setup. I am always looking for ideas.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 21, 2008)

I forgot to add something about our rabbits and the 4-H County fair. Yesterday, my daughter along with other rabbit club members rode the float in the parade. So instead of going home and coming back to get her later, my wife and I decided just to go to the fair (due to the price of gas and traffic later in the day),check on the rabbits andwatch the parade as it went past the grand stand.

I mention all that to set the stage for this story. While waiting around we checked on the rabbits,filled water bottles and fed them. We decided that it would be a good time to give them some attention. I got Blueberry out of her cage and held her and my wife got Mr. Muffin out of his. She decided to put him on his back, when she went to put him back into his cage, he bit her on her index finger and on her wrist as she was placing him on the floor of the cage. Mr. Muffin drew blood!:shock: This is so very un-muffin like.

There are signs all over the rabbit barn and announcements are made to not place fingers inside cages for the safety of the rabbit and the people looking at them. She went to the counter in the rabbit barn to get a band-aid. A adult club member on duty (who didn't know my wife) asked her what happened and he said sure I'll get a couple of band-aids but thats why we have signs not to put herfingers in the cages. I found this funny, but he was slightly embarrassed when she said oh I know they can bite this was from one of my own rabbits. (I held Muffin and he gave me bunny kissess).


----------



## Becca (Jul 21, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Hey I was wondering if you would post pictures of your setup. I am always looking for ideas.


[align=center]
:yeahthat:[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 22, 2008)

Here are pictures of my "Bunny Room". It may not look like much, but the room and cages are clean (probably cleaner the other rooms in my house) and the buns are well loved.

The poops you may see on the floor are from Lilly's time out this morning. She oversees me feeding and watering of her brothers and sisters. This way it gets done correctly and I get a whole bunch of Lilly kisses!

This isfacing north. I have a shelf in the corner where I have a tub for hay, another tub for extra water bottles, bowls etc. and some hooks to hang nail clippers. On the far right side (not in the picture) I have a couple of small shelves for hand sanitizer, teeth trimmer, cable ties, vinegar for cleaning up pee spots, treats and other supplies etc.






Thiswall faces south, but the window faces west. On the far left, is Moo Moos cage, although her windows need to be cleaned, gets dusty in the bunny room. Underneath her cage I have a tub of the wood pellets I use for litter and underneath that shelf on the floor I have a tub for their food. On the wall I also have a clipboard for writing down supplies I need to pick up. To the left (not in the photo) there is a small peg board on the wall where leashes and harness hang.






This is making the most use of the space available, this is the closet.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 22, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 22, 2008)

May not be the best setup in the world but it works. Actually, I will have more room in ayear when my son Josh goes to college! When he comes back his room will be Bunny room South!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 23, 2008)

Latest 4-H report in, Thumper and Lilly took 1st place, Muffin came in 5th. Muffin is not as bulky as the judge would like to see.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I got Blueberry out of her cage and held her and my wife got Mr. Muffin out of his. She decided to put him on his back, when she went to put him back into his cage, he bit her on her index finger and on her wrist as she was placing him on the floor of the cage. Mr. Muffin drew blood!:shock: This is so very un-muffin like.





> She went to the counter in the rabbit barn to get a band-aid.(I held Muffin and he gave me bunny kissess).



It always just cracks me up that I've heard this from you before... Bun's mess with Mom and then give you kisses!!! 

Funny story!!


----------



## swanlake (Jul 23, 2008)

love your new avatar!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 23, 2008)

wow, lots of cages! Wish I could have that many buns...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 25, 2008)

Last 4-H update; my daughters blue mini rex got disqualified because the judge told my daughter she had a white nail. We have shown this rabbit many times and I have trimmed her nails and I have never seen a white nail. Oh well, my daughter still had a good time, so that is all that really matters.

The herd will be back together today! Muffin and Blueberry come home from the fair this afternoon.

Ms. Pudge is getting so big, its amazing how much she has grown since we got her a little over a month ago. I will post some pictures this weekend. Now that the fair is over, its one month closer to Chicago Bear football!!! YEAH!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2008)

Our county fair ended today, although for the rabbits it ended yesterday afternoon. My daughter picked up the rabbits from the rabbit barn at the fair and brought them home Friday afternoon. I think Blueberry and Muffin are glad to be home in their own cages.

It was also rabbit barn clean up yesterday, who knew 300+ rabbits could be so messy! I don't know much a manue spreader holds, but it took 3 trips to get all the bunny poop and bedding off of the barn floor. I didn't think it was ever going to be done, I shoveled for what seemed like hours. No problem going to sleep last night!

Pudge'scolor is changing from black and white to a more of aaghouti browncolor. She is really growning! I tried to take some pictures of her doing binkies, but wasn't fast enough with the camera. I tried to took a video with my digital camera of her binkies, but lets say I need practice with that function.

This picture was taken Thursday night, when my daughter was looking at the ARBA standards for Mini Lops. Pudge decided she would prefer to read them herself.






Pudge and I were spending some time together and she was in the process of hopping into my lap.


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 26, 2008)

I can't even imagine the mess. Good for you for helping out, though!
Pudge kind of looks like a broken steel to me, for some reason. But I could just be crazy and way off!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> Pudge kind of looks like a broken steel to me, for some reason. But I could just be crazy and way off!



I think you are right, I don't know why but aghouti popped into my head when I was posting earlier, because the breeder we got her from was going for the steel color.

In fact, my daughter wanted one of the steels but the breeder decided at the last minute not to sell them. Now it looks like she mightget one after all.

The one thing I noticed in the first picture I took of her was this look of "buddy you don't know what you brought home" and how a month and a half later she still has that same mischievous look.


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 27, 2008)

How old is Pudge now? I think the steel coloring comes through more with time/age. It would be neat if she WERE a steel, it's a really pretty color.
I've heard mixed reviews about mini lops- she could turn out to be a handful!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 27, 2008)

Pudge is about 2 months old now. Pudge could be a handful, she always has this look on her face, lets see what should I do next? She is such a sweet bunny, she will hop around do a couple of binkies then come over for a few minutes of petting then flop, repeat.


----------



## polly (Jul 27, 2008)

Your set up looks well sorted Dave And funny enough I was thinking steel when I saw pudge on your daughters knee as well we have steel agouti over here its very nice as well

They did well with the places I hope they got extra treats


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 29, 2008)

:inlove: We have bunny love!












I had Rudy our French Lop out on the couch tonight, giving him some pets and brushing. My daughter came out of the bunny room with Pudge and asked if she could be on the couch with Rudy. No problem, Rudy's been fixed and is sooooooooooooo mellow now!

Pudge hopped over to Rudy and immediately started to groom him! She did this several times then went on the other side of him and snuggled. Later Rudy moved to the other end of the couch and she hopped down there and he nudged her a couple of times then put his head down and she groomed him some more!

I think a few more supervised dates and I may have to build a newlywed cage!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 1, 2008)

:inlove:

Here is an update on Pudge and Rudy. My daughter and I got them out together again last night. Both were on the couch and Pudge hopped right over to Rudy and started grooming him! She even was laying on top of him grooming his ears and snuggled up to him afterwords too. Rudy, didn't try to hop away he would just occaisionly change directions he was facing on the couch.

It is looking promising!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 1, 2008)

Awww, they look so cute together. I hope things continue as smoothly - I think Pudge has made her mind up that Rudy is 'hers' 

Jan


----------



## polly (Aug 1, 2008)

Poor Rudy doesn't have a chance Pudge has spoken well groomed anyway lol. what a cute couple we will be seeign that newlywed hutch soon


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 1, 2008)

I know how Rudy feels, we men don't have a chance once a woman has her mind set.

I think the newlywed hutch will be going up soon, although I think I will wait until they have completed there premaritial counseling sessions.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow! I'm jealous that they bonded so easily! So sweet to see bunny love...:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 1, 2008)

If I had planned it, they wouldn't have gotten along at all. 

This is total "luck", hmm, maybe I should go by a lottery ticket!


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 2, 2008)

If you do, you should take your "lucky bunnies" with you. That way you have eight lucky rabbit's feet with you! 

:humour:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 2, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> If you do, you should take your "lucky bunnies" with you. That way you have eight lucky rabbit's feet with you!
> 
> :humour:


Its not a bad idea!

It doesn't look like Velvet is pregnant, so next week I am going to introduce Barney and Lilly.

Every morning Lilly goes over to Barney's cage and marks a spot in front of it. When Barney is out, he likes to go over and lay near Lilly's cage. It is interesting to watch Lilly's reaction to when Thumper and Barney are out. Lilly gets quite upset if Thumper comes close to her cage, she grunts,snorts and watches his every move, but not when Barney does. 

So hopefully, she will get preggers and have a litter of beautiful light graykits.


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 2, 2008)

:woohoo:yahoo:arty::highfive:


----------



## cheryl (Aug 2, 2008)

Aww bunny love....how sweet....and they really do look like a very lovely couple


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 2, 2008)

When I look at the photo I can almost see the "Yes dear" look on Rudy's face.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 3, 2008)

Rudy and Pudge are still getting along fine, they were together while I cleaned cages today. I just plan on to continue the "dates" until she gets bigger, she is only about two and a half months old and Rudy is abouttwo years old. When she is about six months I would feel comfortable putting them in the same cage.

Velvet's due date has come and gone and she did not get pregnant again. I am going to try Lilly and Barney next. Hopefully there will be some flemish baby's around here soon.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2008)

I was wondering are you always using the same male? For the breeding that is?


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 4, 2008)

I was wondering about that too. How old is Velvet? Has she ever had a litter before? YOu probably already know this, but if you wait until they are a little older (past aboutten months or so) it gets harder to get them pregnant.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 5, 2008)

Velvet is almost 2, when she was a lot younger, I wasn't sure if I wanted to breed, she has never had a litter. I knew it would be harder but I thought I would have better luck.

I have been using the same 2 bucks.

Lilly andBarney will be having a "date" this week.

The past few days has been tough on the bunny's, the company I work for let go 2 people on Friday and besides my work Inow have to do one of the people they let go withoutworking overtime. So I've been stressed and I haven't beenin the mood to spend much time with them, besides changing litter and other necessities. Which adds more stress to me because I love them so much.

Sunday night we had a big scare. I was fixing a problem on our pc and my wife calls frantically for help. My daughter zooms by me going into the kitchen getting flour. Karen asks for me to come in, she has her bun Dutchess and one of her back legs around the nail is bleeding really bad. She was trimmer her nails at the time of this. She had a small bleeder on another paw which stopped in the time you would expect it too.

I held Dutches while we put more flour to try to get the blood to coagulate. By the way Dutchy never twitched or anything when this all happened. It slowed down and we applied a cotton ball with antibiotic ointment and wrapped her foot up good. She was a good girl too she left it on all day Monday. 

Dutchy took off her bandage and my son had checked on her and she was doing well. Dutchess did a great job of cleaning herself up. I picked her up (not a good thing to do last night, I got some fur in my mouth and was coughing for hours) and we examined her paw and Karen had somehow nicked the skin on her paw. She doesn't know how it happened, she is a experienced bunny nail trimmer. 

Karen felt so bad the rest of Sunday night and Monday. Dutchess knew it was an accident. She is a very good bunny mom in fact!


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 5, 2008)

That always makes you feel terrible when something like that happens. It was just an accident, though. Tell Karen not to feel bad, it has happened to all of us at one time or another.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 9, 2008)

Pudge and Rudy had another date Thursday. I am confident when she gets a little older and bigger a newlywed cage is going to happen.

I checked on Barney's hocks Friday night and they look so much better and he is moving around much better.


----------



## polly (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats good news on both counts Dave


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 12, 2008)

I thought I would post some pictures of Pudge taking care of *her* man!







Pudge is burrowed between me & Rudy.






She worked her way under his ear to givehim kisses on his cheek.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 17, 2008)

I introduced Lilly and Barney yesterday, although by the time Barney decided he was interested, Lilly was out of the "mood" and chased him out of his own cage and had a tuft of his fur in her mouth.

This morning, I tried again and almost the same result, except they did get together before she chased him around the room and back into his cage. So hopefully, things will work out!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 22, 2008)

I decided to try and save money, so I went from wood pellets for bunny litter to pine shavings. Same brand, kiln dried and everything, so I wasn't worried about any adverse effects on the bunny's. I thought, foolishly, that they might be less dusty then the bottom of the wood pellet bag. My thought process was that may be some of the buns would not sneeze too much when I changed the litter.

Now why I would think the pine shavings would be less dusty I do not know. Especially when I shoveled about a ton of it out of the bunny barn at the end of the our counties 4-H fair. I have also discovered that the shavings are not as good at controlling the odor as the wood pellets and it takes a lot of pine shavings when I change litter boxes. Oh yea, did I mention the dust? 

Now I have a large bag of compressed pine shavings that I will have to use up, because my bunny supply budget won't allow me to get pellets until I use this stuff up. I am also cheap and don't want to waste the pine shavings.

The poor bunny's are not getting the attention they had been earlier this month. The company I work for supplies lights to the recreational vehicle industry. The county I live in is home to or was to a large number of recreational vehicle manufacturers. On the last day of July, the company laid off two more people, one in the warehouse and one from the office. I had started in the warehouse, but with my technical background I worked my way into the design department. Now, I have to cover for the guy they laid off and I am expected to continue to do my job in the design department, maintain the computer network, fix any computerproblemswithout any overtime. So by the time I get home I am exhausted and don't have the energy to love them up like I use too. I barely have the strength to feedand water them.

It is rough because I love them so much and I am trying to get a part time job to try and make ends meet, which will make things even tougher. Times are getting tough in the herd.


----------



## polly (Aug 24, 2008)

Dave ya know you are doing the best you can, I am sure a lot of other people are in the same boat at the moment. :hug:its not getting any easier just now it really isn't just hang in there your buns know how much you love them :nod


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 30, 2008)

Well the newlywed cage is half completed:inlove:. I am going to move Pudge in this weekend and then Rudy next weekend. Give Pudge a chance to decorate it, pick out the drapes etc. Rudy being a guy doesn't care as long as it's not pink or lime green!

I put them on a cheaper Purina brand rabbit chow, I think its actually healthier for them.Its just a dollar less then what I was paying before, but I think with a few of the bunsthe show quality formula rabbit chow was notworking out too well. Oreo has really, bulked up so I am hoping the switch will help her lose weight.

Our latest addition Pudge is getting so big, I am going to take some pictures this weekend and post them. Before and after pictures, the girl who sold her to us kept the broken steel mini lops and we bought Pudge, well her colors are changing and she is looking more like a steel color!

Time to go, must go get some Mountain Dew and wood pellets for the buns.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 1, 2008)

Wabbitdad12, I just wanted you to know how much I admire you for being so welcoming to everyone in the introductions forum. I don't think you've missed even one person since I joined in April!

Thank you for being so positive and hospitable to all of us newbies!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 7, 2008)

On September 6th, 2008 at 1:30am Barney went across the rainbow bridge. :bunnyangel2:

Barney was a big lovable bunny. He has always been fighting infections since I got him. When he came to live with my family he had two very large abscesses on his neck. He had continual battles with respiratory infections. Over the past week, I began to feel small bumps on his body and suspected his body was filling up with abscesses on the inside. 

Very early Saturday morning 1:00 am, I went in to put the bunny's to bed. I got Barney out of his cage because I notice a huge booger on his nose (where else right?). I cleaned it off and he seemed to be just fine. I went into the bathroom to wash my hands and I heard him race down the hallway. I didn't think too much about it because he had done that before when he discovered the bunny room gate open.

When I looked into the living room, I noticed there was something odd about the way he was laying and when I moved the laundry basket he didn't sit up or run off. I picked him up and he was limp. I laid him down again and he laid on his side, not normal at all. I went to get my wife and told her I think Barney is dying. His breathing became more shallow and I just laid next to him petting him and telling him its OK to let go. My wife and and I continued to tell him we loved him and we will miss him. Finally, a half hour after he came out into the living room he passed over the bridge.

After he passed on, I thought about what happened and I believe he knew his time was up and he wanted to be out in the living room with me when he died. He was my xbox buddy who would lay down next to me when I played golf with Tiger Woods. He was the gentlest bunny I have ever known, not once did he ever nip me or anyone else, even when I had to clean out his abscesses on his neck, not that I would have blamed him. 

He is with Mr. Smores now and the two are hanging out together.

Tearing up, got to go.:cry2


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 10, 2008)

Well after Barney passed away, I moved Thumper's cage to Barney's spot. I am not sure if this was a good idea.onder:

Part of the morning routine, I let Lilly, my light gray Flemish, out while I take care of the other bun's. When Barney was alive she would go and mark her spot infront of his cage and then lay near him.

So far her and Thumper have been fighting through his cage and he's jumping up and spraying her and me! :shock:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 13, 2008)

I know I haven't posted in a while and looking at mylast entry here its been just over a month.

Been too focused on paying the mortgage. Wondering if I am going to have a job from day to day has taken up my focus.

Now, about the buns. Pudge, my daughter's mini lop has entered her teenage years! She has been nipping me and charging at me when I open her cage door to clean her litter box. Bad girl has literally been biting the hand that feeds her.

I have been wanting to get a light gray or steel buck to mate with Lily, but can't find one in the area. The rest of the buns are doing o.k. Velvets right eye has its good and bad days, one day it looks fine and the nextits not.

Well have to keep this brief, I have to work in the morning.


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 13, 2008)

Wabbitdad, I wanted to say how sorry I am that you and wabbitmom lost Barney. I'm afraid this is a bit late as I missed the original post...and many of the rainbow bridge posts I miss because I find it so hard to go there. Your boy was so beautiful; I'm sure he had the very best life as he was so deeply loved. :tears2:

Rest in peace, Barney...


I'm also praying that the economy will manage to turn around soon. Of course it will at some point, but the sooner the better. I certainly understand your fears about your job...at my work I learned some inside info not long ago. They are going to be laying off 10-15 people in one section, and who knows what will happen after that. 

If only our bunnies could earn a living too.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks, Barney was very well loved and when I hand out banana chips at night I miss him.

If I can get through the next couple of months I hope things will start to get better.

I feel bad for the buns, as I am just not enjoying them as much as I use to. Still love them to bits though. They do provide me with some smiles each day.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2008)

*OH I AM IN BIG TROUBLE* with Lilly, my light gray Flemish giant doe. She was sounding congested, so I got her out of her cage late Monday night, not her usual time. Took her out to the living room so my wife and I could check her out, she is not found of the living room. Once that was done, she sat beside me and got lots of attention. I thought everything was o.k. I was *very wrong*!

She wouldn't come out of her cage, Tuesday morning for her usual attention. Tuesday night, I tried to make up with her and got "the back". She wouldn't even take her banana chip at bedtime. Same thing Wednesday, she let me pet her in her cage but she would not come out.

This morning when I went to refill water bottles she came out of her cage and came close enough to me she gave me a couple of bunny kisses, no more then that though. 

Iam not entirely confident I am out of the woods yet.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 17, 2008)

I am very sorry to say that Lilly crossed the bridge last night. I came home from my daughters school program and discovered Lilly was breathing heavily and through her mouth. Her body was limp and she was struggling to breathe. My wife layed her on the couch and she worked her way to me. I was giving her the love and attention I always do when she died.

I guess Lilly wasn't mad at me afterall. :bigtears:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh Wabbitdad, I'm so sorry about Lilly.

Binky Free at the Bridge Sweet Girl.:rainbow:

Susan


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Lilly :cry2


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks, she's the one I got from Gentle Giants in Illinois. Drove through the same ice storm there and back. Lilly was well worth it!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh, that's what I thought! Those greys are all such beauties. RIP sweet Lilly.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well Rudy and Sweetie are taking over duties as my morning help with the herd. Rudy was doing binkies after he came out when I opened the door to his cage and Sweetie came out when I opened hers. 

Rudy's fixed so there were no worries about a litter, but I was concerned about how they would react to each other. They came nose to nose and did some binkies and eventually hopped back into their cages.

Maybe they will become playmates in the morning. Rudy is so laid back and Sweetie has, well, a sweet personality. It was really nice seeing them do binkies. 

They still looked like they were trying to find Lilly though.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 3, 2008)

Part of my plot to get out of handing out candy on Halloween,I clogged the kitchen drain line, so I would have to rent an auger and spend Friday nightshoving a wire snake/auger downthedrain line. Once, I was done, I cleaned up my plumbing mess and being the wonderful husband thatI am:innocent, I decided todo some kitchen cleaning on Saturday Wabbitmom was planning on doing later in the day,I was trying to score some points with her. I discovered some craisins that we thought had been left at the grocery store. 

It has been a long time since I had given the buns some craisins, a really long time. So instead of their usual banana chip, I gave them craisins Saturday night. A few hesitant sniffs later, I had bunny's trying to break the doors down to get more! They decided they loved them!

So now I have banana/craisin chip addicts in my house now!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL! Craisins are a staple around here! Last night tho, we got bananas at the grocery and Lexi was eating one while I was holding Bo. She put the banana where he could smell it and it was like a pool of malnourished piranha had found a chicken nugget! I didn't think she'd get it back from him! And yes, she went on eating from where he left off! 

Tony ended up getting a few nibbles as well. I don't think Clover would eat it since the others had "touched" it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 5, 2008)

I might be adding a new bunny to the herd tonight! I posted in the Rescue section about someone who hada dwarf bunny that their kids have gotten lazy taking care of and they are trying to find ita new home. They want $50 for rabbit and cage, but I have extra cages, I am hoping to just get the rabbit.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 8, 2008)

I didn't get the new bunny. The family never returned my messages, oh well, there is a rabbit show next week and Iwant to get another Flemish! I just love them to pieces.

Yesterday morning, I let Thumper (blue Flemish) out while I tended to the rest of the herd. He was enjoying his time out, I was kneeling on the floor when I decided to take a moment and pray. I had to go testify at a court case later in the morning, so I was praying that it would go quickly so I could get to work at a reasonable time.

While I had my head bowed in prayer, Thumper decided to to a binky, no problem except that at the same time he decided to pee while he was doing it. Little stinker!:X

He could not have aimed better for my head if he had tried. I thought I hope this doesn't set the tone for the day! 

It still took forever, but the rest of the day went well.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 10, 2008)

November 15th there is a rabbit show in GoshenIndianaabout 20 minutes away. I have already forwarned Wabbitmom12 that if there is a Steel or Light gray flemish buck or doe thereone or both will be coming home!

Just gotta love them flemmies!:inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 15, 2008)

:great:

I would like to introduce new members of the herd (I promise to have better pictures next week):

Tiny, he is a Netherland Dwarf. My daughter wanted to win the one that was up as a door prize. She didn't and was disappointed and sad, she told me about another Netherland Dwarf that was for sale. I went and looked at it with her, she held it and looked at me with her big brown eyes and said "Can I get him daddy?, please?" Being that she is my princess and has had me wrapped around herlittle fingersince day one, I opened up my wallet and wewalked away with Tiny.







The next new member of the herd is Carmel a Lionhead buck, he's got a nice bloodline and is soooo cute, I couldn't resist. I asked the breeder why he was giving him away he said he just had too many bucks.






The last new member of the herd is unamed at the moment. He is a black Flemish buck and we are going to breed him with our black doe Sweetie. He is a very good bun and I have really taken to him.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

I was wondering how old is all your crew?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 19, 2008)

Actually, all of the new buns (Tiny, Caramel, and the black buck, probably called Titan) are between 5 and 6 months old. So is Pudge the mini lop.

Velvet is 3 yrs old next month.

Nibbles, Baby, and Dutchess will be 3 in the spring.

Rudy, Oreo, Blueberry, and the MUffin Man are just turning 2.

Sweetie and Moo Moo (we think) are 1 1/2 yrs.

Skippery is the eldest, probably about 5 yrs. old. 

Pretty soon it's going to get hard to remember all of these ages! I think I have most of them written down in my rabbit record binder.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 20, 2008)

Titan, Carmel and Tiny are adjusting well. 

Titan came out of his cage the other day and had to binky and spray at the same time, unfortunately I was in the path. He was checking out Sweetie my black flemish doe and they seem to like each other. They will be getting together this weekend. Hopefully, I get some cute black flemish kits!

Carmel is a hyper little guy and its going to be fun getting him litter box trained. Right after I had cleaned myself up from the incident with Titan I was putting Carmels new litterbox in his cage and HE decided to let loose on me. This was just after I walked out into the hallway and discovered my dog Charlie had an "accident" in the hallway. 

Tiny is doing well, he has a nice roomy cage and a box he can hide in. He loves to cuddle and like all nethies is very curious of his surroundings.

I will posting some good quality pictures this weekend of the new buns.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 21, 2008)

Tiny is so cute! :inlove:You must get more pictures of him! Lol. I am also requesting more Oreo pictures! lol. 

By the way, I'd love to see pictures of your set-up!! 

Emily


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 23, 2008)

As promised here are some pictures of the new additions to the herd, including a couple of Nibbles and Oreo.

Carmel didn't like what I had on tv so he decided to change the channel.






Who couldn't love this furry face.






Thumper and Carmel checking each other out.






Here is Tiny checking out the bunny room.






Everyone wants to meet Thumper.






Who can resist a bunny butt photo?






Here are some pictures of my black Flemish buck Titan.
















Here are a couple of Nibbles, she didn't look happy when I took this one.






Checking out the camera.






Here are some of Oreo.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 23, 2008)

> Looks like Nibbles is saying, "Huh?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 28, 2008)

:woohooProgress is being made! Carmel has started to use his litter box finally! For a while he was pooping and peeing in the opposite corner I would put it. If he was using one corner I would put it there and he would start using the other corner, the little fart! 

This morning I went in to tend to the herd. I was in my pj's and had let Titan out, while I took care of his step brothers and sisters. He immediately hopped out did a binky and soaked my leg from knee to ankle. Titan then proceeded to go to Thumpers cage and still had some left to mark a spot to drive Thumper crazy.

Thumper not wanting to be out down by Titan proceeded cautiously out of his cage hopped over in front of Titans cage, got Titans attention then left a well saturated area.

Tiny has also settled in nicely to his new surroundings and I think Oreo is liking the new cage she is in now. She now has a room with a view and is soaking up the rays when the sun is out.

I got Titan and Sweetie together last weekend and I hope it took. Both have great coats and he is one large bun, a quality I haven't seen too often in black flemmies.

Well its time to go to bed now and sleep in. This being a lean year in my household Wabbitmom and I will not be going out at 4 am to get any bargains.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow! Nibbles has an extreme dewlap! So cute!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 29, 2008)

LOL! Sounds like Titan and Thumper are in the 'anything you can do, I can do better' frame of mind 

Oreo has just the cutest expression on her face 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 30, 2008)

:cameraThere was a Kodak momentthis afternoonand I didn't have a camera. I was cleaning cages and making some modifications to Titans. Titans cage has an opening on the side for a gravity feeder, so you can fill it from the outside. I hadn't put one in because I wanted Titan to get comfortable in his new surroundings.

While cleaning cages I had Tiny out. He had been checking out the entire room and had made his way over to Titan's cage. I had turned around to get some litter, I turned back around and found Tiny had stuck his head into the opening for the gravity feeder. I saw Titan was right there and as I looked closer Titan was grooming Tiny.:adorable:When Tiny pulled his head out it was all wet. It was quite a site to see, this big black bunny grooming a tiny white bunny.


In other news wabbitmom bought a dog run that will become a bunny run in the spring, unless we get some really warm days. Its 8 ft x 8 ft square, with enough room for a nice chair with an umbrella and a cooler of Mountain Dew to watch the buns enjoy the outside.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 1, 2008)

Awww, that is too cute. Lol, poor little wet Tiny, covered in bunny drool 

I can just imagine you sitting in the sun, drink in hand, oohing and aahing over the bunnies 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 1, 2008)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote:*


> Its 8 ft x 8 ft square, with enough room for a nice chair with an umbrella and a cooler of *DIET COKE* to watch the buns enjoy the outside.


Sounds like a great idea - just changed it to fit my tastes...

:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thumper and Rudy are making it quite apparent that they are not pleased with the new arrivals.

Thumper bit me tonight and Rudy started batting at Titan as he was checking out Rudy's cage. Rudy has also been turning his back on me quite a bit lately.

Well here are some pictures of the herd taken this past weekend.

Baby







Blueberry









Thumper










Miss Pudge






Mr. Muffin






Mr. Muffin and Charlie






Ms. Skippery


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 3, 2008)

Uh oh! Some bunnies are going to give Daddy a hard time 

Great pics - such awesome bunnies, and all so different.

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 5, 2008)

I was asked sometime back how many bunny's I was up to and I said 15. When I went to make this picture I counted 16!:shock: 

So here they are all sixteen bunny's. First row from left to right. Dutchess, Baby, Rudy and Oreo. Second row, Moo Moo, Carmel and Thumper. Third, row Nibbles, Sweetie, Tiny and Velvet. Fourth row, Titan, Skippery and Mr. Muffin. Fifth row, Pudge and Blueberry.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw. Your bunnies make me smile like a maniac!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I want Pudge :bunnyheart


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 6, 2008)

I want Blueberry! :biggrin2::inlove: I love your bunnies. It's so great to see them all together like that! All... 16! :thud:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Eep! I forgot to say Skippery, too! I want fluffy disapproval! :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 8, 2008)

Here is Mr. Tiny on top of his new box house provided courtesy of the US Postal system. I guess it tastes good too!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 8, 2008)

He is VERY adorable.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 8, 2008)

OK. Now put him in the box (along with as many others that will fit) and mail them over to Canada 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 8, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> OK. Now put him in the box (along with as many others that will fit) and mail them over to Canada
> 
> Jan



The way the US postal system works by the time you would get him he would be a 10 year old bunny.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 12, 2008)

The next thing to work on is getting, Thumper, my blue flemish and his blue-attude to learn how to pose. The judges like him, but he doesn't always cooperate when it comes to being on the show table.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 13, 2008)

I got home very late from work tonight and had thought about putting off cleaning cages until Saturday morning, but I decided to do it Friday night as scheduled. I was letting some of the herd out to hop around and give them some attention. When I got to Titan, I opened his cage, game him some pats and asked him if he was going to come out. He did and decided to do a binky and pee on me at the same time the little (well big) stinker. So much for that pair of jeans!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sounds like he was mad that you took so long! I bet that wasn't on your list of things that you wanted to happen last night! lol


----------



## juliew19673 (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG :shock:? I've been away for far to long and you BBB"s turned into young Buns!

Loved the "family photo" and they are ALL so cute - couldn't pick a favorite.. Would love to be able to come home to that group.. Count yourselves blessed...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 21, 2008)

Velvet is not looking well tonight and unfortunately I cannot take her to the vet anytime soon. 

My wife Karen (Wabbitmom12) has just lost her job, owner just decided last week that he is going to close the doors December 31st. Not to thelack of sales, in fact sales are good, he just decided he no longer wants to run a business and didn't want to sell it. 

So I am hoping thatVelvet will be able to fight it off. I just can't take, being laid off myself starting possibly the 23rd to January 5th and losing another bun this year. I am kicking myself for getting thethree buns last month. Then again, we had no idea she would be losing her job.

I don't know what I am going to do if I lose Velvet.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I am not sure whether to continue with this blog or create a new one for 2009.

Last night before my wife and I left for her sisters to bring in the New Years, I thought well I better take of the buns now and I won't have to do it when we get back (not knowing what time that would be). I am glad I did, my brother and sister n law introduced us to Mexican Train dominoes. We played it until 3am this morning and got home around 4am. I haven't stayed out that late in years!

I think the bunny's were happy that I fed them before I left though, it would only have been 8 hours past their normal supper time!


----------



## DeniseJP (Feb 5, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Well, I decided to give Velvet another try since she will be turning later this year and I don't want to try after that.
> 
> I am hoping that Barney is not the problem either. If Velvet does get pregnant this time I am going to try Lilly.
> 
> Hopefully Velvet will become pregnant and all will be well. If not, I may have to get another steel buck. I won't get rid of Barney, he's here to stay!,I need him to counter all the estrogen in the house.



Too funny - I have the opposite problem here - my hubby, "adopted" son (oldest son's best friend lives with us) and two of my own boys... oh yeah, and the neutered orange tabby and neutered Yellow Lab... the testosterone here is overflowing.

So, in my barn, there are six horses - all mares - and two spayed pot belly pigs. Add my spayed GSP and my spayed Siamese and I have my own private Estrofest!

Hope you get those baby Flemish Giants soon - they look like they are just loveable!

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 5, 2009)

What happens when you get a blue flemish buck with an attitude in the same room as a blue flemish doe (fully recovered) with an attitude? 

You get a rumble! Ding! Ding! Ding!

In this corner a young blue flemish buck Thumper, he thinks he is the boss of the bunnys.








In the other corner you have a recently ill, but now fully recovered blue flemish doe with her attitude back, Velvet! Who *know's* she is the boss of the herd!






I was cleaning cages last night and as usual I let thumper have his time out to explore, go pee infront of Titan's cage etc. Well I had just finished Velvet's cage, Thumper was out in the middle of the room when Velvet came charging out of her cage and knocked him over.

Well Thumper wasn't about to let this tarnish his manly image so he follows Velvet back into her cage! Wrong thing to do! She chased him out and had a mouth full of blue fur. A couple of times they went at it before I could intervene. Finally I managed to get both of them back into their cages, I checked each one to make sure they didn't hurt each other.

Later that night I was feeding them and when I got to Thumpers cage and opened it up he darted out right for Velvet. When I tried to herd him back into his cage, he showed his displeasure by peeing on my foot! Ah the life of a bunny slave.


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 6, 2009)

I barely have enough time when cleaning my 1 rabbit's cage and litter box. How long must it take to go through 16 bunnies?!
Propz, wabbitdad... seriously!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 6, 2009)

It takes me a little over an hour to clean all the cages.


----------

